# MV kaimiro,Kawerau,Koranui,Kaituna



## rd71sd75 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am currently researching these ships, does anybody have any images of these ships that they could share ,onboard shots from former crew would be a great help.


----------



## garry Norton (Jun 8, 2009)

/Users/garryandjean/Pictures/iPhoto Library IMG 0547JPG/Originals/2012/1:01:2012_2/KAITUNA.jpg
I sailed on all of these as a cadet 1957 to 1961
From memory they were all sister ships.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Look at this site
http://www.thewahine.co.nz/Ships.html


----------



## garry Norton (Jun 8, 2009)

The USSCo cadets reunion in April 2007 had plans of some of their ships as table mats on the tables, may be one of the ex-cadets may have kept one. They were A3 size. I had one but can not find it in my junk pile.


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

*Table mats*

Hi Garry,
I was the one that produced them and I still have many of them also two books ex. USSCo. of A4 size GA plans if anyone wants a copy I am happy to email them . Also still have a few of the Menu cards of the reunion depicting the maiden voyage of 'MATUA', which if anyone is interested I am happy to post .

Rgds,
Lindsay B.
(Butters)


----------



## rd71sd75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anybody got a pic showing the sternframe area of these ships with the cruiser stern, I have the lines plan and shell expantion but what it says goes against everything I know about naval architecture, a photo of the rudder and propellor in drydock would be a HUGE help.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

gdynia said:


> Look at this site
> http://www.thewahine.co.nz/Ships.html


Good website. I find it astonishing that she didn't have a gyro compass and only one radar and I bet that was a crumby 'Quo Vadis' sans reflector plotter. Astonishing for a front line ship operating in a difficult area like the Cook Strait.


----------



## rd71sd75 (Jul 5, 2012)

While I appreciate all the help can we please try to stay on topic there are heaps of posts about Wahine(I started some of them)


----------



## rd71sd75 (Jul 5, 2012)

@Butters
I for one would be very interested to see any plans or images you might have PM me if you like.


----------



## Sharkie Price (Dec 10, 2008)

Gidday all. I joined the Koranui in August 1959, Morri Rowe was the bucko. it was the first single berth cabin ship I had been in, what luxury.
Sharkie Price ex AB NZ Coast


----------



## jjlaing (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a book called Union Fleet, which has photo's of nearly all the ships


----------

